# 2016 City Of Lake Forest 4th Of July Parade With Cyclone Coaster



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 16, 2016)

*The 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade with CYCLONE COASTER*
*
  Thanks again to the City of Lake Forest once again -- This is a FREE event -- CYCLONE COASTER invites VINTAGE BICYCLES & their caretakers to come down & show the hometown crowds their favorite vintage bicycles -- CYCLONE COASTER has participated in this parade since 2008 & always looks forward to being a part of it each & every year

   This is always a great parade to participate in - The weather has been from the mid 60's to over 100 degrees in the years we have been involved -- I will post our PARADE ENTRY NUMBER & the STAGING TIME after I go to the parade meeting in mid-June - please check back - the parade is also covered by COX communications each year & can been seen on the COX local access station live the day of the event & several times after the event - check local listings for air times *

*
 There are only TWO REQUIREMENTS  to join in on the 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade as part of the CYCLONE COASTER family

ONE -- YOU MUST RIDE A VINTAGE AMERICAN MADE BICYCLE - The home town parade goers LOVE to see us there riding the vintage bicycles - "VINTAGE" is what we ride @ our rides 

TWO -- YOU MUST HAVE A CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT TO PARTICIPATE - Shirts are available BEFORE EVERY CYCLONE COASTER ride & up to 1/2 hour BEFORE the parade in the B of A parking lot on the Corner of El Toro Road & Serrano which is a block from the parade staging area 

NO CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt - NO Vintage Bicycle - NO PARADE


AFTER the 2016 4th of July Parade with CYCLONE COASTER

  We all head over to FUDDRUCKERS on El Toro road & enjoy a lunch together - FUDDRUCKERS has good ol American Burgers - Fries & Malts & AIR CONDITIONING - which has been very welcoming in the past years - FUDDRUCKERS is conveniently located on the right side of El Toro road as you head BACK towards the 5 Freeway on your way home & is a quick stop that has fast service along with plenty of seating & parking with great food that hits the spot before heading home after the parade each year ...

  Our thanks again to the City of Lake Forest for hosting this great event each year & to the CYCLONE COASTER riders who make it out to enjoy these events with us .. our NEXT PARADE will be the 2015 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade in December .... as it nears - I will post the details on our website - facebook & online forum thecabe ... Ride Vintage - Frank




 

 

 

 

 

 
*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2016)

*Well since I missed the "edit" window here is the latest PARADE UPDATE*

* CYCLONE COASTER is honored to be in the beginning of the parade this year as PARADE ENTRY #13  So please PLAN on being in the STAGING AREA @ around 9:15am - we can keep decorating in the staging area as we wait for the 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July parade to START @ 10:00am SHARP - YOU MUST WEAR A CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT TO PARTICIPATE in this FREE EVENT with us 

    I will have the ALL NEW CYCLONE COASTER 10 YEAR ANNIVERSARY T-Shirts with the first run of them being printed right now @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION on July 3rd & BEFORE the 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade @ the Bank of America parking lot on the Corner of El Toro Road & Serrano which is a block from the parade staging area from 8:45am to 9:10am 

 This is always a great parade to participate in - The weather has been from the mid 60's to over 100 degrees in the years we have been involved & this year will be a warm one for sure -- the parade will be produced by another company this year which promises to be MUCH BETTER coverage & can been seen on the COX local access station live the day of the event & several times after the event - check local listings for air times 

AGAIN - There are only TWO REQUIREMENTS  to join in on the 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade as part of the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride family

ONE   YOU MUST RIDE A VINTAGE AMERICAN MADE BICYCLE - The home town parade goers LOVE to see us there riding the vintage bicycles - "VINTAGE" is what we ride @ our rides 

TWO   YOU MUST WEAR A CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT TO PARTICIPATE - Shirts are available BEFORE EVERY CYCLONE COASTER ride & BEFORE the 2016 City of Lake Forest 4th of July parade in the Bank of America parking lot on the Corner of El Toro Road & Serrano which is a block from the parade staging area from 8:45am to 9:10am 

NO CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt - NO Vintage Bicycle - WELL THEN NO PARADE
*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 4, 2016)

A few teaser pics from today


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2016)

Not one, but two Aerocycles!
Outstanding!
Here's a little parade action.
Happy Birthday, America!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 4, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few teaser pics from today
> 
> 
> View attachment 336311View attachment 336312View attachment 336313View attachment 336314View attachment 336315View attachment 336316View attachment 336317View attachment 336318View attachment 336319View attachment 336320




Dang! Which I would have stayed in town an extra day and went to this. Some cool bikes there!


----------

